# compact pex tool



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

My 1/2"ZURN pex crimp tool has siezed up ( the compact type ) it works o.k. untill the final squeeze , then it,s hard as hell . Has this happened to anyone. i tried to adjust it.... no bueno.


----------

